# SELECT Abfrage/Suche



## Jochim (6. Jan 2015)

Guten Abend/Morgen,

ich arbeite an einer Such-/Filterfunktion in meiner Datenbank.

```
try{
            String sql="select * from accessortable where name =?";
            pst=conn.prepareStatement(sql);
            pst.setString(1, txt_Search.getText());
            rs=pst.executeQuery();
            Table_Employee.setModel(DbUtils.resultSetToTableModel(rs));
            
        }catch(Exception e){
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e);
        }
```
Mit meinem bereits erarbeiteten Code gelingt es mir die Datenbank zu filtern, doch ich möchte gerne, dass auch bei der Eingabe von "Micha" --> "Michael" erscheint. Ich habe etwas bei Google von %-Zeichen gelesen, allerdings hat dies bei mir nicht funktioniert.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für die Hilfe.

Gruß Jochim.


----------



## senior.weber (6. Jan 2015)

Versuch mal

pst.setString(1, txt_Search.getText() + "%");


----------



## Jochim (6. Jan 2015)

Dann bekomme ich keine Ergebnisse mehr.


----------



## senior.weber (6. Jan 2015)

ah,. sorry.. du musst mit "like" und "%" arbeiten, und evt noch mit lower()

   String sql="select * from accessortable where name like ?";


----------



## Jochim (6. Jan 2015)

Endlich. Danke für die Hilfe, habe beides bereits probiert aber nie zusammen. Es klappt jetzt.


----------

